# Making a pigtail with a servo connector on one end and a Tamiya connector on the other end



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

My pigtail is being used to connect the battery charger that has a servo connector to my locomotive that has the Tamiya connector. My question is: does a battery care which wire from the charger is going to which side of the battery pack?


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I matched up the pos and neg. That should work. Thanks.


----------

